# FOX 25 NEWS



## Guest (Apr 10, 2004)

FOX 25 IS SHOWING A STORY ON THE SALEM POLICE DEPARTMENT. 3 OFFICERS WERE CAUGHT BY A PRIVATE INVESTIGATOR SPENDING 5 PLUS HOURS AT A TIME AT THEIR HOMES OVERNIGHT. A LOCAL BUSINESS HAD BEEN GETTING VANDALIZED ETC AND THE OWNER WONDERED WHY THEY COULD NEVER FIND OFFICERS AT NIGHT TO PROTECT THEIR STORE.

WHAT EVER THEY HAD TO DO, THERE IS NO NEED FOR FOX 25 TO SHOW THE OFFICERS HOMES ON TV. RIGHT OR WRONG THEY SHOULD LEAVE SOME THINGS FROM PUBLIC KNOWLEDGE.


----------



## Danman1116 (May 7, 2002)

not sure exactly what my opinion is on that situation but for further info, 
ur caps lock key is right above the shift key


----------



## SEABASS (Mar 29, 2004)

Just a quick f.y.i.
This was in Salem, New Hampshire, not Salem, Mass. Salem, NH has alot of issues and 
the PD should be the least of their worries.


----------



## Bravo2060 (Mar 5, 2004)

Danman, you student ...you.

You knew where the shift key was but did not use it at the beginning of your sentence.

Oh....the period key is the one next to the question mark.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Bravo2060 said:


> Danman, you student ...you.
> 
> You knew where the shift key was but did not use it at the beginning of your sentence.
> 
> Oh....the period key is the one next to the question mark.


Next on the to-do..... grama check.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Followed by spelling! :lol:


----------



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

Link to article on the matter.

http://www.theunionleader.com/articles_showa.html?article=35862


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

"The investigation was initiated by Players Sports Bar owner Robert Auer, who complained to the department that his employees and patrons were being harassed by the officers. "

Harassed: arresting for drug and alcahol violations?
Harassed: not over looking criminal activities?

Where these cars "take home cars"?

Maybe these house were "substations"?

As long as they are at their houses they won't be "harassing " me when I leave the Moonlight reader, which I stopped by after drinking at the 99's . But I only drank that much beer cuz the crack I bought at the sport bar was not sitting well with me. Then again I wouldn't need the crack If I was trying to forget the "employee" in the parking lot charging me $20 for a "home run". :roll: 

But either way, guilty by the media to proven aquited by a court of law :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2004)

Well, inocent until proven guilty right.... What ever the deal is the public loves this stuff. Just gives them more of a reason to lay-off a cop and put on another assistant principal or fill some other political position. What ever the situation, no matter how big the P.D. is there is always dead weight. Everyone one can think of some body they work with that does this, and or something equally retarded and it's just a bad P.R. situation waiting to be uncovered.


----------

